# IRQ-Belegung



## Adam Wille (5. August 2002)

Hy mal wieder 

Ich hab' mir heute dank anhaltender Bluescreens ein Bios-Update verpasst und
nochmal Win98SE neu aufgespielt.
Zwar kamen dann am Anfang während aller Treiberinstallationen und Windows-Updates
keine Bluescreens und ich dachte, ich wär erstmal über den Berg, aber dann fing's wieder an.

Die Ausnahmefehler werd' ich jetzt kaum aufzählen müssen, nehme ich an, da damit imho
ja eh nicht unbedingt viel zu holen ist, aber ich wüsste gern folgendes:

Beim Hochfahren wird mir aus 'ner Tabelle ersichtlich, dass der IRQ 4fach belegt ist.
Zweimal durch onboard USB-Controller, einmal von der onboard-Soundkarte und einmal
durch's Modem im PCI-Slot.

Letzteres dachte ich eventuell durch einfaches Umstecken der Karte ändern zu können...
Dann zeigt er mir zwar an, dass'n anderer Slot gewählt wurde, aber dennoch wird IRQ10 belegt.

Kann man das irgendwo zuordnen oder dergleichen, um das in den Griff zu bekommen?
Vorteilhaft klingt's ja schonmal nicht, oder liege ich da daneben?

Geist


----------



## eViLaSh (5. August 2002)

lässt du die geräte bei der neuinstallation drinnen ?

versuch es mal so:

bau alles raus, bis auf graka und laufwerke 

dann installiere windows neu (vorher schön formatieren)
und bau eine karte nach der anderen ein !

so war das bei mir auchmal... dann gings


----------



## Adam Wille (5. August 2002)

Aja, klingt ziemlich vernünftig.

Aber ist mir fast schon wieder zuwider... 
Wär' sicher nicht das erste Mal mit x Formatierungen pro Tag, aber irgendwann geht einem doch die Laune aus.

Naja, z.Z. kommt mal wieder nix, solang das noch 'ne Woche hält genieß ich erstmal und formatier dann halt wieder . 

Thanx,
Geist


----------



## Freaky (5. August 2002)

ja

eigentlich sollte win damit klar kommen mit dem irq shareing  
aber du kannst im gerätemanager die irq´s umlegen.
sollte das nicht helfen, sperr den entsprechenden irq mal im bios.

freaky


----------



## Dat_T (27. August 2002)

Ne Alternative wäre natürlich ne Neuinstallation mit
Win2K oder Win XP, die verwalten die IRQ's besser als Win98SE...aber immer noch so gut wie einer selbst!

Da ist die USB Unterstüzung eh besser als bei Win9x

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!


----------

